# Mayan Palace Resorts



## rwptucson

Mayan Palace Resort Info  For posting of any information related to the eight Mayan Locations


----------



## Parkplace

*Parkplace*

Just trying out our new system.  It will take some time to adjust I think.  I miss the section that took me directly to the topics of the day.  I hope that will appear at some point.

We are going to Mazatlan Sea Gardens starting Nov. 11th.  Is anyone else going to be there at that time?


----------



## wise one

We are headed for a week at Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta on Sunday, 6/12.  Then we are at Rancho Bandaras for a week and will be back late on 6/26.  Will make a report when we return.


----------



## Sandy

*Great*

 I see a new section just for Mayan resorts. I will take my first trip next March to the one in Cancun, Mayan Palace. 

I only have a hotel unit, but that was all that was offered. I understand that if I sign up for a tour they might upgrade me to a one bedroom for no charge. Is this true? 

Also, I have been curious about the pricing for these units. I see some on ebay occassionally, but the prices are all over the place.  For example, there was a hotel unit for $99 buy it now, and other, larger units have gone for much higher. 

Anyone have an opinon on a $99 hotel unit (with significant closing costs amounting to about $900 total, if I recall)  So a hotel unit at the Mayan in Cancun for unde $1000. Is it worth it?

Or should I wait and see the place, maybe even like the larger units instead.  

I guess I just have itchy timeshare fingers, always looking for that good deal.

Thanks
Sandy


----------



## moeh

*Hotel unit (or lockout)*

I saw one go on ebay the other day for $1.00!

However, I spent a little more than that - bought one on ebay for $500, to use in conjunction with my one-bedroom unit to convert it to a two-bedroom. Worked fine for that, but in itself it is strictly a hotel unit - two double beds and a nice bathroom, but no kitchen.


----------



## Monica

*Where is the section?*



			
				Sandy said:
			
		

> I see a new section just for Mayan resorts.



I can't find the section.  Where is it?


----------



## Sandy

*My mistake on "new section"*

 Oops, I thought this was an entire new section. I see now that it is only a thread under Mexico.  I am not used to this new TUG board, it will take some time!

Sandy


----------



## DorotaG

*Just came back from Riviera Maya!*

We just came back last Sunday and I tell you, it was one of the best vacations ever! My kids (11 and almost 5) are begging me to buy a timeshare there. We had a car and I recommend it unless you are not planning to leave the resort. The resort is beautiful, swimming pool out of this world, service outstanding (we never had anybody ask us for a tour after we said "no" at the check-in). Not everybody speaks English, but they all try their best.
We were staying in Grand Mayan in 1 bdrm. sleeps 5, but I think you could sleep about 8 there easily...  
By the way we went to visit friends in Royal Caribbean and I was not impressed, I think I expected to be a class above a Palace resorts and found it a little less impresive. I would choose Mayan Palace hands down, unless I was in party mood. There is more walking in Mayan, but it was not a problem for us at all. 
I will be watching e-bay closely...


----------



## Parkplace

*Wish I knew how to navigate ebay*

We are MP owners.  Bought it the 'school of hard knocks' way.  When I read you buying units for $99 or $1.00 it makes my tummy tickle!

Wishing I knew how to use ebay.

One good thing about buying an expensive timeshare is that we are vacationing like never before!

I hope that this new section on MP owners only will be valuable sharing section.


----------



## Parkplace

*Oop! Misread it - its not just for MP owners*

 

Sorry - I mis-read the section.  Its regarding MP - not just for MP owners.
Nevertheless, thanks for this segment.


----------



## cycart

*Mayan Palace vs Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta*

Hi Everyone-I have a confirmed week with RCI for a hotel unit at Mayan Palace NV in July (traded w/a 1 BR at Kingsgate). I have heard that guests are being automatically upgraded to Grand Mayan. Do I need to attend a timeshare presentation to get the upgrade? From reviews I have read, it sounds like I WANT the upgrade but don't want to attend the presentation. It would be nice to have a kitchen and the lazy river sounds heavenly.   My husband and I are going without our 3 kids and are just looking to RELAX. He had gastric bypass surgery 3 years ago and has minimal appetite so having the kitchen would be a big help. Do you think I could upgrade to a unit w/a kitchen if I only have a hotel unit? Is it true that GM guests can use facilities at MP and Sea Garden but not vice versa? Thanks in advance to all your replies!


----------



## Sandy

DorotaG said:
			
		

> We just came back last Sunday and I tell you, it was one of the best vacations ever! My kids (11 and almost 5) are begging me to buy a timeshare there. We had a car and I recommend it unless you are not planning to leave the resort. The resort is beautiful, swimming pool out of this world, service outstanding (we never had anybody ask us for a tour after we said "no" at the check-in). Not everybody speaks English, but they all try their best.
> We were staying in Grand Mayan in 1 bdrm. sleeps 5, but I think you could sleep about 8 there easily...
> By the way we went to visit friends in Royal Caribbean and I was not impressed, I think I expected to be a class above a Palace resorts and found it a little less impresive. I would choose Mayan Palace hands down, unless I was in party mood. There is more walking in Mayan, but it was not a problem for us at all.
> I will be watching e-bay closely...


 Good to hear that positive report. I am also interested in the comparison between the Mayan and the Royals. We stayed at a Royal in Cancun about 8 years ago and it was great.  But now we have a hotel unit at the Mayan Palace next March. 

Were they offering an upgrade to a larger room if you took a tour?
Thanks!


----------



## Sandy

I saw the MP units for low pricing on ebay.  A good friend just bought an every-other-year unit, but I am not sure what size. 
The one on ebay I saw was a hotel unit and I am not sure whether it would be worth pursuing. I will probably just wait until I see the resort to determine whether it is a good purchase.  Since they are going to have hundreds of units there, resales should be brisk.


----------



## BarCol

> Mayan Palace Resort Info  For posting of any information related to the seven Mayan Locations



Where is this section - I must be both blind and dumb as a post???????


----------



## Karen G

*Mayan Palace thread*

Barb, you are actually in the Mayan Palace section right now! It is this thread. This is actually a nice idea because we won't have to prune the bbs as often as we did on the old board. People can post Mayan Palace info right here and it will all be in this one place. Later, if we have to prune the board, this long thread could be moved to the Archives.

One nice feature of this new board is the ability to easily search on each forum. If you look at the opening page for the Mexico forum, on the blue bar over to the right is a box you can click to 'Search This Forum.' When you click it, a box drops down and you can type in what you are looking for.

Should this Mayan Palace thread sink further down as new, unrelated posts are added to the forum, one could search for Mayan Palace and find it easily.


----------



## BarCol

DUH..than thanks Karen..like I said blind and dumb....


----------



## pittle

*Sandy * - whatever you do, do NOT buy from the Mayan Palace when you are there.  Continue watching eBay.  We did buy from the MP in 1999, and bought the exact same thing last year for less than 20% of what we paid for the one at the MP.  (At least the price for 2 weeks with VF weeks is reasonable now.)

Anyway, also watch for ones that were originally purchased before August 2001.  Those are not subject to the 10% of the original purchase price transfer fee.  The transfer fees for those is the current year's maintenance fee.  (That is why some have $455 for transfer fees and others have $1500-2500 for transfer fees.)  FYI - VF (Vacation Fair) is an option that most MP units have - you can have a 2nd week each year for the price of an extra maintenance fee. 

You will love staying at a Mayan Palace.  We have been to the ones in Acapulco, PV, and Nuevo.  For Thanksgiving this year, we have 3 two bedroom units reserved for our family.  We are looking forward to a wonderful family vacation.

*Cycart * - take your own tube to use in the lazy rivier.  They do not provide them at the Grand Mayan in NV.  When we were there in February, the regular MP guests were allowed to use the lazy river.  I do not know if that is still the case.  It looked like regular MP guests would be able to use the new zero entrance pool by the beach walk too.  It did not have an entrance and place to pay like the water park at the MP in ACA.


----------



## JEFF H

Mayan Palace is very easy for me to exchange into using low cost weeks I have on deposit with RCI. The 1 in 4 rule prevents doing that each year  unless your a MP owner.
I would Buy a cheap Mayan Palace week and then I can exchange in with my lower maintenance fee weeks.

Im not really a huge fan of Mayan Palace resorts for a few reasons. 
They tend to pick isolated locations where they can purchase land cheaper.
The units at the Resorts I have been lack a oceanview and/or have a small balcony.  
Tiny almost useless kitchens is another disadvantage.
I  like to prepare and eat meals on a oceanview balcony.
The pools and public areas are awesum however so I have a love hate relationship with MP.


----------



## VacationLover

I am very glad to see this section.  Actually, my friend is the owner, but she is not a member of TUG.

Our first experience to a Mayan Palace was back in October 2002 at the one in Puerto Vallarta. I had a Bonus certificate with RCI and took her with me.  It was a great week; loved the resort; and loved being close to the Marina and downtown.  Well, to say the least, she bought in, but got a studio resale after quite a bit of bargaining.  

Our next trip was after Thanksgiving in 2003.  We went to the Riviera Maya.  Wow, what a difference from PV.  The resort was huge!  It was a small inconvenience not having kitchen facilities, but the food at the resort was wonderful, plus we did room service a couple of times.  During our stay we went to a presentation and she upgraded to a studio at the Grand Mayan.  We also were upgraded to a 1 bedroom for the rest of our stay.  Except for the fact you are far away from a lot of things, I really, really enjoyed this location.

Last year (2004) she upgraded our stay at Nuevo Vallrata to a GM 1 one bedroom for the week as she invited her sister also.  Yes, the GM is top of the line and we did enjoy our unit, but everything at the resort just seemed to far away.  I guess it would not have seemed so bad if there were more sidewalks or paths that went from the GM to the Mayan.  Also, I found the food more expensive and I personally did not like it as well.  Again, we went to a presentation, but this time she exchanged her GM studio to a 1 bedroom Mayan.  She felt the Mayan is very nice and did not feel that the extra maint. fees for a GM studio was worth it.

Well, now into this year.....she invited several of our friends and we will be staying at the Sea Garden in Mazatlan the end of November.  Really looking forward to it.

I do not know what she paid or what her fees are, but all I can say is I have enjoyed my trips to the Mayan Palace thanks to her.

Norma in California


----------



## mlbyron

this would make a good sticky subject.


----------



## Karen G

mlbyron said:
			
		

> this would make a good sticky subject.


Yes, I think it's worth adding a link to this thread to the sticky post above, and I have done so. People can continue to post to this thread about Mayan Palace resorts.


----------



## Deer Path

Which Mayan Palace would any of you recommend?? Puerto Vallarta, Nuevo Vallarta or Mayan Palace in Cancun?  
Judy


----------



## mexsnowbird

*Caution - Mayan Palace Owners*

We own and have enjoyed Mayan Palace resorts since 1999 but we have run into a real problem when trying to book for next year.  Every year we have booked our VF weeks on July 1st for weeks beginning in January.  This year, after speed dialing for 40 minutes when their office opened on July 1st, I was told that the 3 weeks I was trying to book were not available.  When I asked what weeks were avaliable, they told me they were all booked for the month.  After talking to the supervisor, I was able to get 2 of the weeks.  Later in the day at about 3:00 p.m., my brother who owns 6 weeks, booked 5 weeks from 1/1/06 to 1/29/06.  When I found this out I called Mayan Palace reservation and after talking to a couple of supervisors I found out that anyone who owns $50,000 or more with Mayan Palace or who is a Grand Mayan Palace owner has "priority".  Now I don't know about anyone else, but I was told when I purchased  that reservations were on a first come, first serve basis and nothing was said about "priority" people.

When I asked to talk to an officer in the company I was told there was no one else I could talk to.  I would like to ask ANY Mayan Palace owner to call Mayan Palace (1-800-292-9446) and question them on this policy.  William was one of the supervisors I talked to and you can tell him that Emile (Bert) Lambert was the one who made you aware of this.  You can also e-mail me at Gobrowns15@aol.com if you have any questions.

I believe what they are doing is a breech of contract, even thou you may not find anything in writing about "priority" reservations and would constitute grounds for a class action suit.  If you have other friends or relatives who own timeshare with Mayan Palace, please make them aware of what is happening.  This incident happened at MP in Puerto Vallarta, but, they can use this "priority" thing at any of the other 6 Mayan Palace locations.


----------



## 4dabirds

Sandy said:
			
		

> Also, I have been curious about the pricing for these units. I see some on ebay occassionally, but the prices are all over the place.  For example, there was a hotel unit for $99 buy it now, and other, larger units have gone for much higher.
> 
> Anyone have an opinon on a $99 hotel unit (with significant closing costs amounting to about $900 total, if I recall)  So a hotel unit at the Mayan in Cancun for unde $1000. Is it worth it?
> 
> Or should I wait and see the place, maybe even like the larger units instead.



My mil purchased MP a couple of years ago, and after looking over what she has, I have a hard time justifying the purchase of a MP property for the following reasons:

1. You pay maint fees each year which are reasonable for the type of property, but possibly higher than other timeshare options

2. Every 5th year you are assessed an additional 5 maint fees - it will be about $2600 for her 2bdrm

3. You can exchange in easily via RCI, SFX, or DAE

4. You can often purchase bonus vacations from RCI / SFX at rates = to or less than the yearly maint fee

5. There are resorts with lower costs that trade better - imho

6. It is RTU with an expiration date

Of these reasons, the biggest deterant to me seeing MP as a viable purchase option is the cost of basically repurchasing it again every 5th year... to me this assessment just seems to be too high, but there are certainly a lot of owners out there who seemingly would disagree with me!

Kim


----------



## LynnW

mexsnowbird

I just called customer service and was told this was not their policy but when I asked her to check with the 2 names you mentioned above she did agree to check. I was informed that this policy is for PV only because the resort is so small compared to the other locations. We have gone to PV 3 times and have never had a problem booking. I am going to be trying on Aug 1 for Cancun and she assured me there would not be a problem. Will let everyone know how I make out. Will probably try online the night before and if that doesn't work I'll call.

Lynn


----------



## jules54

Bert,
I always understood the VF weeks were restricted to certain low priority months. At least in Cancun they make it clear that Jan-April is no possible with a VF week only with your regular MP week.
Or did I misunderstand your post?


----------



## Parkplace

Mexsnowbird:

Your message is very disturbing to me.  My goodness, if you were told that no weeks were available the first day within the 6 month booking restriction,
what does that hold for the rest of us and those of us who book less than 6 months in advance?

I have not booked our 4 weeks yet for 2006 because March is not within the 6 months yet.

This is very worrisome and I shall indeed telephone Mayan Palace.
Do you think this policy is just for Grand Mayan or for all Mayan Palaces??


----------



## mexsnowbird

*Mayan Palace reservation policy*

I am somewhat new to this board so I'm not sure how to reply to each message individually.  First of all, January can be booked 6 months ahead using "VF" weeks.  We have done this for years with no problem.  

I can't say if this policy is only for Puerto Vallarta  but it really makes me wonder if they do the same thing for other locations.  The main reason we bought at Mayan Palace was because we really like the resort in Puerto Vallarta.  We purchased six "1 plus 1" weeks in Puerto Vallarta that are titled in Mazatlan, but, we were assured, at the time, we could book at any Mayan location with the same priority as any other Mayan Palace owner.  I was told by another MP owner that he was told by someone in the MP reservations that if you own $50,000 or more, or you own Grand Mayan, they will book you in at any location, even if it is completely full and they would get them in.  I don't know if this is true, but I wouldn't put it pass them.  I do know with Mayan Palace, "money talks".  I also know from past experiences staying in PV they have been overbooked and have forced people to go to Nuevo Vallarta.

Since buying our timeshares at MP we have purchased a condo in Mazatlan and we have sold 3 of our "1 plus 1" units.  I have been renting the other units and, unless I could book them on the first day, I have had problems getting what I want in Cancun, PV and sometimes in Acapulco.  The other locations have been easier to get.  I now wonder if they are using this same "priority" at these other locations.  

Like I have said before, I do encourage anyone who owns at Mayan Palace to make everyone you know aware of this and call and question them on this policy.  They "blew me off" because I know they feel I am on only one person and "what can I do".

I would also like to take this opportunity to congradulate TUG and it's admin. on this great site.  Now if I can figure out how to use "spell check" I will be all set.
                       Bert


----------



## echoal

The five (5) payments are every 25 years to renew for another 25.  Every five years you make two (2) maint payments and that is for upgrades to the room.
You cannot use your VF week to book in Feb or March but you can for January. Feb and March is super peak time.


----------



## 4dabirds

echoal said:
			
		

> The five (5) payments are every 25 years to renew for another 25.  Every five years you make two (2) maint payments and that is for upgrades to the room.
> You cannot use your VF week to book in Feb or March but you can for January. Feb and March is super peak time.



Thanks Echogal... I will tell my MIL who explained what she bought to me that it is only 2 maint payments and not 5. It is still about $1000us, but it beats $2600us!

Kim


----------



## Monica

4dabirds said:
			
		

> 2. Every 5th year you are assessed an additional 5 maint fees - it will be about $2600 for her 2bdrm
> 
> Kim



This is not correct.  It is 2X every 5 years.  5X every 25 years to renew your RTU for another 25 years.


----------



## LynnW

I believe being able to use your VF weeks in Jan depends on when you purchased. We also bought in 1999 and have been able to use ours in Jan. I heard that this was changed a couple of years later. I am also very upset about PV as this is where we like to go as well. We decided to try Cancun next year just for a change. I was told yesterday that if I was trying to book in PV on Aug 1 I'd better be on the phone at 6:00am or I wouldn't get in. Anytime we have been in PV there has always been owners who were sent to NV or at one time across the street to the old Sea Garden. Luckily it never happened to us.

Lynn


----------



## Monica

*Last year for 2/05 reservations....*

Last year on 8/1/04 for 2-bedroom units in Cancun for February, they were all gone by noon for President's week


----------



## mexsnowbird

*Booking Mayan Palace*

LynnW & Monica:

From everything I have learned, if you were a "priority" owner, you will get whatever you want.  This is what I want everyone to question them on.  I would like to believe that they are telling the truth, but I don't think they are.


----------



## LynnW

mexsnowbird

Have you joined the Yahoo Group for MP owners? Maybe this would be a good place to post this information. 

Lynn


----------



## echoal

With PV from the Christmas week to March, just before spring break is the prime time.  All the prices are jacked up at that time. If you are not booked at least six months out you are limiting yourself.  Puerto Vallarta is becoming very popular and even more so when the casinos are build yes the "casinos".


----------



## echoal

How do I get to the MP owners group on Yahoo. Guide me please.


----------



## LynnW

echoal

Just go to yahoo.com and register.

Lynn


----------



## mexsnowbird

*Mayan Palace Owners Group*

LynnW

I use the Yahoo Group to access the Mazatlan message board but I have never run across a Mayan Palace link.  I will have to try it.  I did join the mayanresortsownersgroup but there doesn't seem to be much exposure there and it cost $20.00 to join.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## mexsnowbird

*Casinos?*

echoal

You really think they are going to build a casino?  I have been hearing about them building casinsos ever since we started going to Mexico in 1994.  If they did build a casino, that eyesore property in the marina area across from the golf course would be a great place to locate it.  For now, the best bet is we will never live to see it.


----------



## LynnW

There is a MP owners group on Yahoo and I know I didn't pay to join.

Lynn


----------



## mexsnowbird

*Yahoo Mayan Palace*

LynnW

I have been using Yahoo to get into the Mazinfo message board for years but I have not found the Mayan Palace Owners link.  How do you get into it?

Bert


----------



## LynnW

mexsnowbird

I can't understand why you had to pay to join this group if it is the same one.
Try http://groups.yahoo.com and you should be given an option to search for groups.  I just tried and typed in Mayan Palace Owners and it came up. It will tell you how to join. Hope this works.

Lynn


----------



## mexsnowbird

*Yahoo - Mayan Palace Owners*

LynnW

Thanks, I did go out there and got on the Mayan Palace Owners board.  The other site I was talking about is www.mayanresortsownersgroup.com and in not a Yahoo site.  They charge $20.00 to join.

Thanks again for the info.

Bert


----------



## mexsnowbird

*Mayan Palace reservations update*

I called Mayan Palace today using speed dial from 8:05 to 8:35 EST.  When I did get to talk to them at about 8:40 I tried to book a week in PV on 2/11/06 and another week on 2/18/06.  I was told that 2/11 was booked completely and that there were 4 units available on 2/18.  I am sure that, if you are a "priority" owner, you can call right now and get any date you want.


----------



## Monica

*No such thing, IMO....*

I don't believe there is such a thing as a "priortiy member".  I think we own more than $50K worth of product, as we own 5 units.  I tried PV, also, for those dates and couldn't them.


----------



## davilin88

Very troubling abou reservations. Have owned at M.P. 4yrs and no trouble so far getting the weeks we want. Is this a new trend, or has anyone been having problems in the past?


----------



## pittle

*Got a President's Week online*

This morning at 7:50 AM, I was able to book Feb.11th and 18th online at the ACA MP!!!   I was amazed that I was able to do this - I figured they had it shut down.  We own 2 2-bedroom units and I was able to split one, but could not get the online system to let me in on the other one that has a differnt ID #, so I was trying all day to check for a 3rd week either Feb. 4th or Feb. 25th.  I have called regularly all day and have not been able to talk to anyone as I only get busy signals. Guess I will try again tomorrow.  It is hard to believe that it is practically impossible to get through.


----------



## pittle

Mexsnowbird - Try http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Mayan_Palace_Owners/
It does not cost anything to register.


----------



## Monica

*It's like this....*



			
				pittle said:
			
		

> This morning at 7:50 AM, I was able to book Feb.11th and 18th online at the ACA MP!!!   I was amazed that I was able to do this - I figured they had it shut down.  We own 2 2-bedroom units and I was able to split one, but could not get the online system to let me in on the other one that has a differnt ID #, so I was trying all day to check for a 3rd week either Feb. 4th or Feb. 25th.  I have called regularly all day and have not been able to talk to anyone as I only get busy signals. Guess I will try again tomorrow.  It is hard to believe that it is practically impossible to get through.




....every year, especially for February.  January and March are really rough also.  Acapulco isn't as difficult to get into as PV and Cancun.  Acapulco is always my destination of choice!  I snagged my week this morning for 2/18!


----------



## mexsnowbird

*Priority members*

Monica

Call Mayan Palace and ask them about "priority" members.  They have told me and at least several other owners including my brother who owns more than $50,000 worth that there are priority owners.  They say it is only at PV but I don't believe that and also, even it is only PV, we bought with Mayan Palace so we could stay at Mayan Palace in PV.  They have been selling units in Nuevo to people staying in PV telling them they can stay at any resort and now it is catching up with them.  Imagine that, Mayan Palace mis-representing themselves!!!!!! 

Bert


----------



## echoal

Cancun, Acapulco and Puerto Vallarta are becoming very popular espically PV which is attracting the older and retired crowd and with all the things happening in different countries Mexico resort areas are very safe and you still get a lot for money. Some of the islands in the Caribbean are still recovering from last years hurricanes and food prices are going through the roof . You have a lot of retires spending two to four weeks in Mexico also a lot of Canadians are going to Mexico, remember Florida took a beating last year and some snow birds are still getting there houses rebuilt. Mexico is a prime vacation spot that is why they get so many suckers to buy timeshares at 15K to 60K. I think you need to own fixed weeks in Feb to get in at that time, trades are very difficult and it usually is last minute. I sold my fix week (week 3) with Plaza Las Glorias for $3,500 with 9 years left, I bought it from a friend for $1,000 three years ago. I own at Mayan Palace and it was becoming more difficult to get week 4 with MP to coincide with my fixed week 3. Now I can split my 2BR for two week at MP PV in November with no problem.  I think Myan Palace selling the float weeks are going to be a problem down the road. I think it is happening right now. They sell floaters but almost everyone that own want to go within a THREE month window from January to March and that is a problem with more demand than supply. Well this is one way they can sell there Mayan Island Condos.


----------



## pittle

The PV MP has fewer units than the other MP, so it is probably harder to get into.  I know it is popular because of the location.  The marina area and access to the bus system makes it extremely desirable.  I have stayed there, but we prefer NV for the beach and huge pool.


----------



## John Cummings

*Trip report from Grand Mayan Maya Riviera and Royal Mayan in Cancun.*

I am taking the liberty of posting my trip report I did in October for our 2 week sat at the Grand Mayan and Royal Mayan. This was pre-Wilma. I feel there is some good info here that may be of interest to some folks.

This is from our trip to Riviera Maya/Cancun in October. We were in the area for 2 weeks. Our first week was in a 2 BR unit at the Grand Mayan in Riviera Maya and our second week was in a 2 BR Villa at the Royal Mayan in Cancun.

This gave us a good opportunity to compare Cancun with the Riviera Maya as well as the Royals vs Mayan Palace.

We liked the Riviera Maya much better than Cancun. Of course this depends on what one's preferences are. We don't drink and have no interest in night clubs or bars. We are interested in cultural and historical things as well as relaxing at the resort. If one likes to hit the night clubs than Cancun would probably be more suitable. We also far preferred the Grand Mayan/Mayan Palace to the Royals. The Royals were very nice but the Grand Mayan is awesome. Our unit at the Grand Mayan had one of the best locations there. We were in building 7 which is closest to the swimming pools, restaurants etc. We were on the 2nd floor with a good view of the lake and an ocean view from the balcony. You don't have a real good ocean view from any of the units because of the orientation of the buildings but we could see it. The unit was very luxurious, large, and very clean. The service was absolutely outstanding in all departments from the check-in to restaurants to check-out etc. The employees are very friendly and we got to know some of them pretty well before we left. You do have to walk a fair amount as the resort is very spread out. They do have free shuttle service throughout the resort but you still have to do some walking which isn't all bad. The Royals are more compact. Almost everything is more expensive at the Mayan Palace but well worth it in our opinion.

Our unit at the Royal Mayan had a good view of the ocean and the pool area.

We got hit by Tropical storm Stan the day we went to the Royal Mayan. It rained steadily for 5 days and was extremely windy the first 3 days. This knocked out any tours we had planned while in Cancun. 

Grand Mayan vs Royal Mayan

Unit: The Grand Mayan was far nicer and much more luxurious. We loved the personal pool on the balcony at the Grand Mayan. It was really nice after coming back late from the tours. Kitchen facilities were better at the Royal Mayan but we never cook any meals so it didn't matter to us.

Service: The Mayan Palace's service was much better all around.

Activities and Entertainment: The Mayan Palace was better in our opinion. Their Fiesta Mexican was great. We also did the Mexican night at the Royals but it was nothing compared to the Mayan Palace. 

Restaurants: This is one area where they are close but I would probably give the nod to the Royals. The breakfast buffet at the Mayan Palace is much better but also more expensive. The food was very good at the Royals with more variety and considerably cheaper. One thing that we didn't like at the Mayan Palace is the lack of Mexican food. Other than the breakfast buffet, there is really no Mexican food available except for the Fiesta Mexicana on Thursday night. On the other hand the Mayan Palace has room service which the Royals do not. We used room service several times at the Mayan Palace. Our waiter Julio at the Mayan Palace El Lago restaurant treated us both to a free breakfast buffet on our last morning for la despedida.

Swimming Pools: Again the Mayan Palace is much better though I did like that the pools were a little deeper at the Royal Mayan.

Beaches: This was one thing that was a big disappointment at both the Mayan Palace and the Royals. The beach in front of the Royals has a barrier of solid rock in the water that you have to get by to get in the ocean. It can be very dangerous, especially if there are any waves. They told us that lot of the sand has been eroded. The beach right in front of the Mayan Palace is not nearly as rocky but you have to watch it. The beach is much nicer about a 1/4 of a mile down from the Mayan Palace. My wife and I did go swimming in the ocean at both the Royal Mayan and the Mayan Palace. If beaches are your highest priority than I would go to Florida where the beaches are much nicer.

Don't get me wrong. The Royals are very nice. It is just that the Mayan Palace was truly outstanding. We were bothered a lot more at the Royal Mayan by timeshare sales folks. We absolutely do NOT do timeshare presentations ever. When we checked in at the Mayan Palace we told the receptionist that we don't attend presentations. She told us to just avoid them by going straight to the shuttle that took us to our unit. That was all there was to it. They never bothered us when we were in the lobby or anywhere else. At the Royal Mayan we had a personal concierge that kept bothering us for the first 5 days we were there until he finally gave up as we just ignored him.

We never rent cars in Mexico as we can always find somebody to take us where we want to go. Riviera Maya and Cancun were no exception. We either went by bus, tours or taxi.

Tours:

1. Xcaret - This was the greatest tour period. The bus picked us up at the Mayan Palace about 9:30 am and we got back at 10:00 PM. The tour included the entrance to the park, buffet lunch, and the evening show. All I can say is Xcaret is totally awesome. If you only do one thing while there, this should be it. The park, buffet lunch and show were absolutely outstanding. We loved swimming in the underground river. Xcaret is quite close to the Mayan Palace. 

2. Chichen Itza - This was also a good tour of the Mayan pyramids and buildings. The bus picked us up at 7:30 am ad we got back about 8:00 pm. The tour included drinks on the bus, buffet lunch, and a guided tour of the ruins as well as a stop at a Mayan village and swimming in a cenote ( sink hole ). The lunch was great and you got quite a history lesson. Chichen Itza is a long drive.

We just did the 2 formal tours from the Riviera Maya. We will do some others the next time we go. We had planned on taking the overnight tour to Merida but the Tropical storm eliminated that.

Playa del Carmen: Playa del Carmen is a small city just a few minutes south of the Mayan Palace. We took the minibus there which you catch on the main road in front of the resort. The Mayan palace has a free shuttle that takes you to/from the front gate at the main road. The bus costs 10 pesos and takes you right to downtown Playa del Carmen. We took the boat from Playa del Carmen to Cozumel where we took a tour around on a horse drawn carriage. Playa del Carmen is a nice little city with lot of stores from the usual Mexican souvenir places to some upscale stores.

Cancun: We rode the bus from the Royal Mayan to Mercado 28. We also had a personal tour of the city in a taxi. One of the gals that works at the business center had an uncle that has a taxi. We made special arrangements for him to show us around which worked out real well as we learned a lot and we got a great price. That is one of the big advantages of speaking Spanish fluently and understanding the system.

We far preferred Playa del Carmen. Though much smaller, it has about everything we would want and it is much easier to get to from the Mayan Palace than Cancun is from the Royals.

Snorkeling: We went on a snorkeling excursion at the reef off the beach from the Mayan Palace. They take you out in a boat to the reef and supply all the equipment and free drinks. It was OK and we did see some schools of colored fish but it was nothing compared to the live reef at John Pennekamp State Park at Key Largo, Florida. They gave us a 15% discount because we speak Spanish and my wife is Mexican. This happens quite often.

Both resorts are cashless. Everything is charged to your room.

Airport Transportation: I strongly recommend arranging your transportation to/from the Mayan Palace with the resort's concierge. You need to do this a couple of days before you arrive. It can all be done by e-mail. Just go to the Royal Mayan web site. It costs $15.00 pp one way which is the cheapest available. They took us in our own private Grand Marquis. We took a taxi from the Mayan Palace to the Royal Mayan. We also took a taxi from the Royal Mayan to the airport on our return. The taxi only costs $1.00 more than the shuttle which is well worth it. We did everything through the resort after checking it out.

I contacted Brant personally by e-mail before going. He sent me a long e-mail that I can forward to anybody that is interested. He would have changed $45.00 for the 2 of us from the airport to the Mayan Palace. He doesn't do anything in the Riviera Maya area with regards to tours etc.

NOTE: Make sure you have your transportation arranged ahead of time. You will be bombarded by hordes of people the second you clear the Mexican customs all offering transportation. Ignore them completely though it is pretty difficult. Make sure you know exactly where you are going as they will lie to you and tell you that they are the resort's shuttle. They are all trying to get you to a timeshare presentation or whatever.

The Mayan Palace will e-mail you a confirmation with explicit instructions including how they will be dressed etc. The kiosk was right outside the door to the terminal and says Mayan Palace on it. They will have a list with your name on printed on it. Make sure you see your name as they will also lie about that. Do NOT pay anybody. The shuttle will be charged directly to your room.


----------



## cycart

*For MP owners: How do you rent?*

I didn't get any responses from the rental board so I will try here:

If you don't mind sharing, what's the best way you have found to rent out your units? Do you make a reservation for a specific week first and try to rent that out? If so, what time of year do you have the most luck with and at which locations? 

Or do you work backwards and find a renter and then try and get the week/location they want?

I had initially thought I was doing it the best way..I reserved President's Week at Riviera Maya...perfect! no problems to rent out (or so I thought) and then Wilma hit.


----------



## John Cummings

I think that one of the problems with renting at the MP is that it is very easy to exchange into. SFX gives away Mayan Palace weeks as their 2nd bonus week. That situation Will change as the resorts sell out but right now there are a lot of developer weeks available. It will also improve as more people discover that the Mayan Palaces are the premier timeshare resorts now.


----------



## Zib

4dabirds - I believe it's ONE (not 5) extra maint fee every 5 years. At least that's what we pay.  But it DOES make your maint fees higher if you add this 1/5 in each year.  Every 25 years you can purchase again for the amount of FIVE current maintanance fees.  Whether it's a bad deal or not depends.  We bought the "hard way" from the developer but it was years ago.  In fact it was in the "old Vidafel" in Puerto Vallarta that later burned in an earthquake and was rebuilt into the Mayan Palace.  Even tho we bought from the developer, we paid a fraction of what they sell for now so we are satisfied and we've gotten our moneys worth with wonderful vacations every year for many years.


----------



## mizk2001

*mayan palace*

We are booked For Feb 10  Can you let you know when we return


----------



## OmniShare

*HAPPY WITH THE MP's*

I am one of those dummies who bought a 2 bedroom with a bonus week from MP at NV.  I have internally traded for Riviera Maya twice, and for Puerto Penasco.  I am looking forward to the new resort at Cabo, which, being out on the east Cape, should be in a great, undeveloped area which deserves a great MP resort.  I have found the reservation system to be very polite, accomodating, and helpful.  In fact, I would much rather deal with them than with RCI and I find I get what I want much easier and quicker than with RCI.  (Does anyone else find RCI to be always unavailable with what I want????)  I have taken 3 TS presentations with MP, the first one when I bought and two others since, and have enjoyed them because I learned about the resorts and the company and its procedures that way.  No unpleasant, demanding sales people there.  I have attended  many other TS presentations in MX, and have found many to be "pushy" and unpleasant, so my MP experiences compare very well with those.
I have heard some complain that the resorts are "far out" and away from the conveniences of the cities.  Since I always rent a car on vacation, this is not a problem for me.  In fact, I love the remote, since I live on So. Calif. freeways and the remoteness is a real change of pace for me.  I don't like the crowded resorts of Cancun, for example, one on top of the next, and would much rather be out and away at MP near Playa del Carmen.  I love that resort, as I did NV and Puerto Penasco.  I'm telling you, when Puerto Penasco is completely built out in 10 years, that will be a spectacular place! where anyone would be delighted to stay.  
The beauty of the MP's, the commitment to quality of the units, the expansiveness of the resorts, and the terrific service make them truly the finest TS's in Latin America.  I'll be the first to second that notion.


----------



## sally

*hello dummy!!!![kidding]*

I guess we are the only fools that payed retail..We purchased from the developer 2 years ago,but like you I agree on all the points you stated in the various posts.I think many here have been conditioned to believe that unless you pay $4000. for a 2week red week you missed the boat.I have blown $$$ on a lot more frivolous things in life! at least in the long run you know inflation is going to make that initial lump some you payed look like chicken feed..of course the dues will increase.we too have done mexico many times and always try to do the presentations at the new best resorts ....mayan palace was the cut above the rest by far.so we jumped in ...searching ebay for the grand units sounds like a good way to go, but do the research on these boards first for all there is to know.....good luck and have one or two at the swim up bar in r. m. for me..........sally


----------



## Pat H

sally said:
			
		

> I guess we are the only fools that payed retail..We purchased from the developer 2 years ago,but like you I agree on all the points you stated in the various posts.I think many here have been conditioned to believe that unless you pay $4000. for a 2week red week you missed the boat.I have blown $$$ on a lot more frivolous things in life! at least in the long run you know inflation is going to make that initial lump some you payed look like chicken feed..of course the dues will increase.we too have done mexico many times and always try to do the presentations at the new best resorts ....mayan palace was the cut above the rest by far.so we jumped in ...searching ebay for the grand units sounds like a good way to go, but do the research on these boards first for all there is to know.....good luck and have one or two at the swim up bar in r. m. for me..........sally



Sally, there are many of us who purchased retail. We bought the MP in MAZ in 1995 and then upgraded to PV in 96. We paid $13,500. We have gotten a lot of benefit from using, renting and direct exchanging with other Tuggers. I enjoy the resorts too.


----------



## Linda74

*Mayan Palace*

I am thinking of purchasing either Mayan Palace Nuevo or the Grand Mayan NV...RESALE....two bedroom unit, preferably a lockoff....My question is if we buy Red Time will we have trouble getting a week in Feb. or March or are the previous posts referring to the Vacation Fair time which I assume is a bonus they offer owners.  We do love it there and know that it is a place we will return year after year.  I am seeing fantastic prices on EBAY.  Secondly, the lockoff should allow us to get two weeks...one in a 1 BR and one in a hotel unit, correct???


----------



## pittle

*Linda74*

Yes - all 2 bedroom MP and Grand Mayan units have the 2nd bedroom as a "lock-off".  We are heading to the Mayan Palace in Acapulco next week.  We are staying our first week in a hotel unit or studio, the 2nd week in the 1 bedroom and on our 3rd week, we are using a 2-bedroom unit as friends are joining us.  We are using 2 of our weeks for 3 wonderful weeks at the MP.  We bought these on ebay for a fracion of the MP prices.  You can find Grand Mayans on ebay too.


----------



## mayanresorts_info

*Beware of the Mayan Resorts scam*

Sandy,

We hope this information reaches you in time: once at the Mayan Palace resort, be very careful before accepting/signing any of their offers (they will certainly push you to attend a "90 minutes presentation"); otherwise, you risk of falling into their trap and losing your money.
Please, for your own good, read the info contained at:
http://www.mayanresorts.org
It is VERY IMPORTANT!

Have a great vacation and... we wish you to come back without losing any money.

The folks at mayanresorts.org

P.S. If you want to contact us for further info or feedback, please do at:
contact@mayanresorts.org



			
				Sandy said:
			
		

> I see a new section just for Mayan resorts. I will take my first trip next March to the one in Cancun, Mayan Palace.
> 
> I only have a hotel unit, but that was all that was offered. I understand that if I sign up for a tour they might upgrade me to a one bedroom for no charge. Is this true?
> 
> Also, I have been curious about the pricing for these units. I see some on ebay occassionally, but the prices are all over the place.  For example, there was a hotel unit for $99 buy it now, and other, larger units have gone for much higher.
> 
> Anyone have an opinon on a $99 hotel unit (with significant closing costs amounting to about $900 total, if I recall)  So a hotel unit at the Mayan in Cancun for unde $1000. Is it worth it?
> 
> Or should I wait and see the place, maybe even like the larger units instead.
> 
> I guess I just have itchy timeshare fingers, always looking for that good deal.
> 
> Thanks
> Sandy


----------



## mlbyron

We had another fabulous 2 weeks at our MP resort!!
we paid tstour prices.  this is the 2nd upgrade and we think it was good 
FOR US.  Sally is sooo right, money has been spent in a worse way.
this time it actually benefited me.  a great forced vacation in great resorts.
other times my husband couldn't get away.  funny-now he can- seeing its a bought vacation.  and- I enjoy it much more than the tractor we purchased
for nearly the same $$.


----------



## lovemylabradoodle

FYI-
I went to the link that mayan resorts info posted.  The one they are building in Cabo will be located in San Jose del Cabo.  it will be a Grand Mayan not a Mayan Palce a they posted.  I called Grand  mayan and according to them it will be complete in march 2007.  They should opened in October of '06.  In addition, they said the Grand Mayan in Puerto Penasco should be complete by late 2007.


----------



## echoal

When MP say completed they mean only 70%.  We watched the pool fill at MP Cancun for two days.  They were still bringing dishes to the rooms.  When they say complete wait one year and then go and enjoy there very beautiful resort.


----------



## OmniShare

*Glad To See A Discussion Of Mayan Palaces*

I purchased my MP 2 bdrm at Nuevo Vallarta in 2000.  Have stayed in NV, Mayan Riviera, and Puerto Penasco.  Also, attended a presentation in San Jose del Cabo, where they are/will be building a Grand Mayan and a separate, large MP.  I love the resorts.  I love the customer service.
I have been fighting with RCI for 3 1/2 months to get a Cancun reservation for Spring Break, and I got a reservation with MP reservations in Houston on the first call.  MP Reservations and MP Customer Service really try to please, and actually give Customer Service; RCI agents act like it is a pain for them to help you.  I just can't stand dealing with RCI (altho, in fairness, some agents are really helpful), whereas dealing with MP agents is a pleasure.  
In addition, all the resorts are soooo  *first class*.  I read one entry in the thread that said that a negative was the MP resorts which are far away from anywhere (where the company could buy cheap land); I actually see that as a powerful positive, because I like the seclusion and the feeling that I am away from all the crowds and tourists.  Plus, each resort is so complete, that there are often days when I chose not to leave the resort.  
The service at the resorts is first class.  I'm staying at the Grand Mayan for the first time this coming weekend, and I'm curious to see what the differences are between this and regular MP, but the MP's feature great service.  
In short, I have 5 timeshare weeks each year (six if you include the VF week), and I far prefer the Mayan Palaces to any of the other resorts (with the possible exception of the Pueblo Bonitos in Cabo) to any of my other weeks.  If you want quality service and resorts in beautiful locations, with ease and helpfulness of reservations, Mayan Palace is *THE PLACE  * to be.


----------



## Parkplace

*Mayan Palace being out of town is a plus*

I have read comments or complaints of M.P. being so far out of town.

I've always considered this to be a great asset for the simple reason that the ocean water my family and I are swimming in is a whole lot cleaner than the water in front of the ones that are lined up next to each other downtown!


----------



## debkay_w

*Differences in rooms*

We have purchased resale at MP, but haven't been there yet.  I'm interested in more resales, but don't know what the differences in the room types are.  Could anyone help me with this?  I.E. - what is the difference between presidential and grand master and master and?????

Thanks
Deb


----------



## pittle

Presidential is a 2-bedroom 2-bath unit (one of the bedrooms is a lock-out unit)  You basically have 3 rooms and 2 bathrooms.

Master Suite is a 1 bedroom 1 bath unit (2 rooms with a limited kitchen)

Hotel Unit is just a bedroom & bath. (The lock-out part - no refrigerator, microwave, coffeemaker)

When watching on resales, check the number of bedrooms and bathrooms in the listing.  If it only shows 1 bath, then it is just the lock-out hotel unit.  Otherwise, they will list the number of bedrooms & bathrooms.  Sometimes they call the hotel unit a studio.


----------



## sally

*Deb....*

The GRAND MAYAN is what you want to own...(although, the (normal) mayan palace units are nicer then most all other resort room units in all of mexico!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!! 

You now own a small piece of the BEST , most progressive, resort chain in all of mexico!!!

_{I have deleted remarks that might be considered inflammatory given recent posts on this topic. Deb's question about room sizes was adequately addressed in the post above this one. Karen G}_ 

Enjoy, You now own the BEST!   


sally


----------



## Rick H

*Re: Beware of the Mayan Resorts scam*

Have any of you owners ever had a problem communicating with MP customer service?  My wife and I and another couple spent a week in the GM at NV last February.  We had a great time but wanted to pass on a few comments and recommendations to customer service.  After a few e-mails to customer service, a rep from the Acapulco resorts very graciously replied and said she would forward my comments to "corporate" and I would get a reply from them.  Months later, nada!  The rep from Acapulco even e-mailed me back about a month later asking if I had heard from them.  At least she showed some interest and concern.
We really didn't even have any complaints, just a few suggestions to make guests feel a little more comfortable and welcome.
Maybe we MP owners need to form some type of on-line owners association, giving us a louder voice to get the attention of these "corporate" people who are too busy to listen to the people who ensure their salaries.  Any comments?
Rick H


----------



## Monica

We stayed at MP Pto Penasco the last week of May.  I received in the mail this week an envelope from something on the letterhead that said "ROC".  It was from the MP asking for comments and thoughts of our stay in Pto Penasco.  It came w/ a self-addressed envelope back to them.


----------



## Rick H

I also recieved a letter from ROC concerning my stay in Nuevo Vallarta in February.  It look like Mayan Resorts is using another company to gather owner satisfaction (or dissatisfaction!) information.  I hope they start responding to owner comments.  This website (TUG) is a big enough brewing pot for unhappy owners and guests.  It's bad enough that there are millions of travelers returning home from vacations in Mexico complaining about the high pressure sales tactics of Mayan Palace sales reps.  I have no regrets about my purchase.  I just hope that Mayan Resorts improves their PR policies.


----------



## Parkplace

Rick H:

Did you notice how your June 18th message is tucked in between some 2005 responses?  Strange!

Yes, I agree with you that us Mayan Palace owners should form some kind of association.  Are you able to organize such a thing?  I am sure that there are many owners who would love to join!

Lynn


----------



## echoal

Talk to the people at yahoo "mayan Palace group" all owners and many are  owners who bought from MP not resale for $500 to $1500 from ebay.


----------



## Rick H

Lynn,

Maybe the reason my post was so out of place is because I really haven't got a clue about posting messages here!  I looked for a button for posting a new message but didn't see one so I guess I just jumped in anywhere.   By the same token, I'm equally baffled about all these wacky little characters making faces to the right of this message box.

Getting back to the original topic:  Why the heck can't we create a Mayan Palace Owners Association right here?  My e-mail address is available to anyone reading this.  The old adage is as true now as it ever was - There's strength in numbers.  Drop a line and let me know what you think.

To add fuel to the fire, let me relay an experience I had while staying at the Grand Mayan (NV) in February.  While waiting in line at the pool-side restaurant, we noticed how salespeople would cut in line an get seated while schmoozing prospective buyers.  This happened several times before my friend John stepped up to the maitre de and asked why they got preferential treament over owners.  The surprised guy turned red, we got the next table.
It just shows to go you that once they have your money they toss you aside and go after the next fish.  Don't get me wrong, I love my visits to the Mayan Resorts, but I'm also very aware of how things operate there.

Buena suerte, amigos!


----------



## davilin88

It also shows to go that the squeaky wheel gets greased.


----------



## nemorn

We just purchased at the MP in Puerto Penasco and got home and then FREAKED out when we saw all the negative comments on the internet. Especially the website dedicated to negative Mayan comments. I had the most trouble understanding what it was that people were so unhappy about? From what I could tell it was simple buyers remorse, which I think we all have at one time or another. I got scared and cancelled my credit card and prepared my letter to go out certified. However, after some thought and a TON of research (my kid's were totally neglected yesterday and this morning) I still can't find a reason to cancel...other than 1. we spent a chunk of change 2. booking can be difficult. So the first I can easily overlook as we tend to buy ridiculous things at ridiculous times and this actually seemed like a wiser choice for us since we love expensive vacations.
  The latter however is concerning to me, so we are putting a call in to inquire about some of the "issues" with priority booking. There was a post that said that you really should own a "grand" mayan room. Could the owner clarify to us the bennie's of it. Clearly it seems you get priority booking? We bought a 2bdr/lockout (regency) which we are told is the second step on the ladder. 
  We absolutley loved the resort and our kid's had a blast and we really don't want to cancel. We feel like we got a good package. We got 1+1 weeks with a registered and a VF week...plus an extra "sunpac" week that can be used at any of the MX resorts but not traded with RCI. We paid 16K for this package which includes 50% off golf as well and our maintenece fee's are $630/yr on weeks used. First five years the fee must be paid on the registered week whether we use it or not, and after five years it's only paid if the week is used.
  So that's it in a nutshell. I have never owned a timeshare so I have not a clue if we got screwed? My MIL owns through Marriott and she has a deed, but all the fee's are comparible. She has been trying to get to France for two years by trading her Orlando property through II and has been unsuccessful. So I know that some of the trading issues happen to the best of the timeshares. 
  I would love some feedback from you folks and am truely thrilled to have found this group. We tried to book our sunpac week and were told that it was booked for 6 months in Puerto Penasco and had to call the sales office and they got us in. I know that I can't do that every year and they are trying to make sure that we dont' cancel. So again feedback would be appreciated. 
  I have until 4:00 today to get my registered letter in the mail if we are going to cancel...;-) We really don't want to cancel. We really loved it and want to be able to use it.
  Are we nervous nellie's???


----------



## Conan

Here's the most extreme example of the difference between retail and resale:
Mayan Palace Acapuco, Ebay Winning Bid US $.01


----------



## aliikai2

To make a long story short, you paid about $12,000 more than you can by the same thing for on Ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-LOCKOFF-MAY...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sold for $1525 plus closing and transfer costs
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAYAN-PALACE-2B...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
sold for $1025 plus closing and transfer costs.
etc.
We enjoy the MP and GM resorts, but purchasing retail is just too expensive.

Now, you can decide. fwiw, Greg



			
				nemorn said:
			
		

> We just purchased at the MP in Puerto Penasco and got home and then FREAKED out when we saw all the negative comments on the internet. Especially the website dedicated to negative Mayan comments. I had the most trouble understanding what it was that people were so unhappy about? From what I could tell it was simple buyers remorse, which I think we all have at one time or another. I got scared and cancelled my credit card and prepared my letter to go out certified. However, after some thought and a TON of research (my kid's were totally neglected yesterday and this morning) I still can't find a reason to cancel...other than 1. we spent a chunk of change 2. booking can be difficult. So the first I can easily overlook as we tend to buy ridiculous things at ridiculous times and this actually seemed like a wiser choice for us since we love expensive vacations.
> The latter however is concerning to me, so we are putting a call in to inquire about some of the "issues" with priority booking. There was a post that said that you really should own a "grand" mayan room. Could the owner clarify to us the bennie's of it. Clearly it seems you get priority booking? We bought a 2bdr/lockout (regency) which we are told is the second step on the ladder.
> We absolutley loved the resort and our kid's had a blast and we really don't want to cancel. We feel like we got a good package. We got 1+1 weeks with a registered and a VF week...plus an extra "sunpac" week that can be used at any of the MX resorts but not traded with RCI. We paid 16K for this package which includes 50% off golf as well and our maintenece fee's are $630/yr on weeks used. First five years the fee must be paid on the registered week whether we use it or not, and after five years it's only paid if the week is used.
> So that's it in a nutshell. I have never owned a timeshare so I have not a clue if we got screwed? My MIL owns through Marriott and she has a deed, but all the fee's are comparible. She has been trying to get to France for two years by trading her Orlando property through II and has been unsuccessful. So I know that some of the trading issues happen to the best of the timeshares.
> I would love some feedback from you folks and am truely thrilled to have found this group. We tried to book our sunpac week and were told that it was booked for 6 months in Puerto Penasco and had to call the sales office and they got us in. I know that I can't do that every year and they are trying to make sure that we dont' cancel. So again feedback would be appreciated.
> I have until 4:00 today to get my registered letter in the mail if we are going to cancel...;-) We really don't want to cancel. We really loved it and want to be able to use it.
> Are we nervous nellie's???


----------



## nemorn

I guess you have to also realize what's involved with the transfer and closing costs. I know there is a 10% transfer fee on purchase price. You have no idea what these people paid? So I think everyone know's that if you buy a timeshare resale you are getting a better deal if it's exactly what you want. It's like buying a car and driving off the lot.
I see so many negative people that it makes me curious. So I have to ask..are you Mayan owners? Are you upset with them? My MIL bought a Marriott and paid a lot too and I saw one listed for about 13K. Do you really think someone bought the timeshare for a penny? I mean give me a break?


----------



## Conan

nemorn said:
			
		

> So I think everyone know's that if you buy a timeshare resale you are getting a better deal if it's exactly what you want. ...Do you really think someone bought the timeshare for a penny? I mean give me a break?



I wouldn't think this would be something to be argumentative about - - your original question here was posted as if you had just bought retail and had only hours to decide whether or not to rescind the deal.  We posted some auction prices so you could make an informed decision.

The $.01 auction result that I posted required the buyer to pay two $495 maintenance charges for 2006 and $1,433 in closing and transfer fees.  Although I don't know anything about this particular Seller, as to whether I "really think" the winning bidder was able to acquire a 1-BR Mayan Palace Acapulco (with the same reservation privileges and VF options as a retail buyer) and the first year's use for $2,423 out-of-pocket:  Yes I do.


----------



## JEFF H

nemorn said:
			
		

> I guess you have to also realize what's involved with the transfer and closing costs. I know there is a 10% transfer fee on purchase price. You have no idea what these people paid?



Lets assume they paid $16,000 like you did. That would mean a $1600 transfer fee.  
On the resale market you Have a large choice of Mayan Palace weeks to choose from resale that can be had for $3000 easy and you could pay even less if you wanted to work ebay or make lower offers. 
$4600 total cost compared to $16,000 that you paid direct.

You took the time to educate yourself on the product and now its your decision on how to proceed.


----------



## pittle

Nemorn - The bottom line is that you love the Mayan Palace resorts.  I do too and will admit to paying almost $16,000 back in 1999 for a 2 bedroom unit like you just purchased with all the "extras" this year.

We have since purchased several Mayan Palace units on eBay and have converted some of these to Grand Mayan units.  Our family & friends absolutely love to receive invitations to join us at these resorts because they know that they will have a fabulous vacation.

Enjoy your unit and if you decide you want more units, you now know to watch for resales.  

FYI - when you buy MP units that were originally sold before 2001, the transfer fee is equal to the maintenance fee.  Units sold after 2001 are 10% of the original purchase price.  Check your contract for the regency - my Grand Mayan states that transfer fees are equal to 5 maintenance fees - which is higher than 10% of the contract price.


----------



## Monica

Pittle is correct.

"Enjoy your unit and if you decide you want more units, you now know to watch for resales."

We now own 5 units, or 10 weeks.  We have used 9 of them this year, between us and renting and swapping.

We just were in PP at the end of May, our 3rd visit to that location.  We are big Acapulco MP lovers.

Just remember to call 6-months out.  I have always got the reservation I wanted when I followed that rule.

I think the PP location fills up very fast because families can drive there from Southern California, AZ, and New Mexico.  A lot of nationals from Mexicali own there, also.


----------



## aliikai2

*So, Why did you ask???*

You came here and asked for the truth, and now your upset because the truth didn't match your rose colored vision?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/2BR-LOCKOFF-MAYA...QQcmdZViewItem
sold for *$1525 +$150 + 622 + 1879 =$4176.00 including the 2006 use year.*

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAYAN-PALACE-2BR...QQcmdZViewItem

*sold for $1025 + 150 + 1710= $2885*

*Now if money has no value to you, and paying an extra $12-13 thousand dollars for exactly the same product makes sense, then by all means ignore us, I mean we weren't trying to help you or anything silly like that....* 


We don't MP weeks, while we enjoy the resorts that we have used, we find it easier to trade into them rather than owning them. 



fwiw, Greg



			
				nemorn said:
			
		

> I guess you have to also realize what's involved with the transfer and closing costs. I know there is a 10% transfer fee on purchase price. You have no idea what these people paid? So I think everyone know's that if you buy a timeshare resale you are getting a better deal if it's exactly what you want. It's like buying a car and driving off the lot.
> I see so many negative people that it makes me curious. So I have to ask..are you Mayan owners? Are you upset with them? My MIL bought a Marriott and paid a lot too and I saw one listed for about 13K. Do you really think someone bought the timeshare for a penny? I mean give me a break?


----------



## nemorn

It's so hard to send these post's and emails because no one can see your face. I did not mean to argue, I said the "give me a break" with a smile..sorry you couldnt see it. You are right about resales being a better deal. I guess ultimatley if we buy another unit we will do it that way. At this point if I try to pull out, I may loose my deposit which is 5K and that would totally suck. My husband is happy that he got the golf package and he does not want to back out of the deal. We were given an extra week in high season after we "freaked" about the whole thing...so ultimatley we are happy.
  No one wants to hear that they paid too much, but in this case I know that we did. It's okay....I will lick my wounds on the beach 
  As for asking...your right I did and the truth hurts. So I will eat some crow no problem.
  So we are going to enjoy our purchase while our kid's are young and hope for the best. I would be interested in finding out about your purchases that you made on the resale property's and how exactly that works when we are ready to do that. 
  I came here for information about my new resort and good karma. So let's start over


----------



## nazclk

nemorn 
a penny no  one dollar yes I did buy a mayan studio for $1 plus closing on ebay.  

But hey us tuggers love people like you


----------



## LisaH

nemorn, don't worry about it. You bought it, you and your husband are happy, and that's all it matters. Most of us bought our 1st timeshare from the developer, and we all learned our lessons and moved on. Enjoy your purchase and don't look back. At least you bought in a quality resort that most of us would love to exchange into. We'll be at Mayan Riviera next April. We drove passed it last week and it looked really nice from the outside.


----------



## nemorn

nazclk said:
			
		

> nemorn
> 
> But hey us tuggers love people like you



I joined the forum for friendly information. Can we keep the negative condesention to a minimum please


----------



## taffy19

Nemorn, enjoy your week you bought. They should treat you well since you bought directly from them. We do the same with the weeks we bought from developers too. It was a mistake more than once but we can live with it.  

One thing is for sure, the developers will keep increasing the prices and maintenance fees too unless everybody has discovered the Internet and re-sale prices. When will that day come and what will they do? Re-sales may go up or they have to lower their prices or offer a lot more goodies extra.


----------



## aliikai2

OK,
 I didn't mean to sound uppity,and your right without being able to see expressions,:annoyed:   things do sometime come off as something other than intended. 
You made a decision, that is fine. Most of us bought our 1st retail, but have since learned the value of buying resale for many thousands less. 

You will enjoy your week, but before you buy another retail, give ebay a try.:whoopie: 

The money you save will allow you many weeks of enjoyment. jmho, Greg



			
				nemorn said:
			
		

> It's so hard to send these post's and emails because no one can see your face. I did not mean to argue, I said the "give me a break" with a smile..sorry you couldnt see it.  ..I will lick my wounds on the beach
> As for asking...your right I did and the truth hurts. So I will eat some crow no problem.
> So we are going to enjoy our purchase while our kid's are young and hope for the best. I would be interested in finding out about your purchases that you made on the resale property's and how exactly that works when we are ready to do that.
> I came here for information about my new resort and good karma. So let's start over


----------



## nemorn

Thanks Gregg I appreciate that. We are going to take our lumps and call it good. We would not want to lose our deposit and since it's done we are just focusing on our super vacation options
We love to take vacations and have skipped them for the last two years other than our disney trips. This is going to give us the opportunity to vacation well for a long time I hope. 
I have to tell you when I booked this vacation to PP in the first place it's because we were at our wits end with work, kid's and whatnot. My kid's do not remember the beach so we wanted to go check it out. I got online and looked at condo's and called an agent and told her that I specifically wanted something on the beach and CLEAN. I told her that we had three kid's and one is an infant and we are picky 
Let's just say when we got there it was a total ^%&^hole (dump) we paid $175/night and it was disgusting. We could not take off our flipflops...even in the SHOWER 
  I had seen the MP online and wanted to check it out and low and behold their was a little guy on the street with all the info. Normally we would have avoided him at all costs but on our way back from the hike to the beach that was over 300 yards  We decided to give it a shot.
  When we arrived we pretty much wanted to whip out our wallet and give them all of our money before they asked for it. We were the easiest sell they have ever seen I think 
  We begged for them to let us go pack up our belongings and stay, but they were booked up..so we packed up every morning and went to the MP for the rest of our vacation 
  So now we will keep our eyes open and look for some deals and maybe we can bargain up an upgrade to the GM? We shall see. I look forward to getting to know all of you and really do appreciate any info about MP.
  Thanks again


----------



## pittle

That sounds so much like our story that it is scary.  In February, 1999, we went to Acapulco.  The resort we had exchanged into was the worst timeshare that we have ever exchanged into.  (I learned a vauable lesson - if there are not room photos in the directory - do not go there unless it is Gold Crown or II 5*.)  I requested to change rooms because the first one smelled funny, but the second one was no better or cleaner.  

On our second day there, we were in Walmart, and were approached to take a tour of the Mayan Palace the next day.  We already owned 3 timeshares and did not want to buy another one, but were looking for something to do other than hang out at the awful resort.   The gifts were another incentive to keep us busy doing something else.

The Mayan Palace was wonderful - kind of like night and day.  Before you knew it we were buying a 2-bedroom Sea Garden in Mazatlan.  The cincher was that we could move over to the MP *that day* into a one-bedroom MP unit.  The taxi driver did not know what happened to him - we told him to wait at our resort, we were packed and checked out in 15-20 minutes.  We were back at the Mayan Palace hanging out at the pool within an hour!   The rest of our vacation was absolutley wonderful - we did not even take the tours that we received as incentives - why leave when you are in paradise???  We gave the tickets to some folks at the pool.

In November, 1999, we upgraded the Sea Garden to a regular Mayan Palace 2-bedroom unit in Nuevo Vallarta and have been hooked on the MP ever since.  We like them so well that we sold the 3 original timeshares and bought MP resales as replacements.  We now own 2 two-bedroom MP units, 1 one-bedroom MP unit, and 2 two bedroom Grand Mayan units.  Our family and friends look forward to Mayan Palace vacations.  We figure we will "blow them away" with our new Grand Mayan units next year.

Welcome to the Mayan Palace family and enjoy!


----------



## echoal

The MP resorts is a cut above many of the resorts, resorts in Hawaii are comparable.
I am going to compare the MP to a car. If you can afford a Benz you would go to the dealer and get one, there might be a special on some models but not often. It is not going to go up in value but you enjoy it and love being in it.

Some people are overwhelmed with the size and beauty and feel that is where they have to be and do buy and later regret it when the numbers start adding up. The timeshare sharks don’t help by telling people they can rent their unit for $2k or better. I love the MP and I did go to a presentation, bought a 2BR unit and we are enjoying it to the max. We were toll we can buy an extra unit and rent it, was not interested and said no. We were in Acapulco and went to a sale pitch just for updates about MP, we mentioned no sale just info and he agreed, we saw GM and the question was asked could we use MP to get into GM, he said no and the obvious was how do we get in. We went to his table he gave us a price and we said we don't like the number, got another and now we are GM owners. Happy and contented. 

Enjoy your timeshare and when you walk by the 2 and 3 star resorts you will know how well your money was spent, seeing everyone in a small pool and the six bar stools in the pool are occupied.


----------



## JEFF H

nemorn said:
			
		

> I got online and looked at condo's and called an agent and told her that I specifically wanted something on the beach and CLEAN. I told her that we had three kid's and one is an infant and we are picky
> Let's just say when we got there it was a total ^%&^hole (dump) we paid $175/night and it was disgusting. We could not take off our flipflops...even in the SHOWER



Where did you stay?
I have rented several times now at the Sonoran Sea and Spa resort right on Sandy Beach in Town.  We prefered these two resorts and units to the Mayan Palace Rocky Point by far.
http://www.rockypointrent.com/

The Mayan Palace Rocky Point was way too far from town for our tastes. We didn't like being stuck eating at there resturant or faced with a 30 mile drive eachway to town.
The partial Kitchens in the unit and the electric hot plate burners were terrible.


We like to purchase Fresh Seafood from the Fish Market in Town and then cook it in the full american style kitchens at the Sonoran resorts.
lots of stores and resturants to choose from in town makes it much more convient than being way out at the Mayan Palace.


----------



## nemorn

We stayed at the Marina Pinacate and it was terrible. The beach was nasty and ROCKY (hence Rocky Point) and the same goes for Sandy beach. It's not a sandy beach 
We did not find popping out to MP to be a hardship at all? We drove over to MP everyday and then back to town and didn't bat an eye with three kids 
Have you actually stayed at the MP? I don't cook on vacation..we bring snacks and things so that is not an issue for us. I found the fishmarket and "town" area in general to be a nice cultural experience for my kid's and ourselves, but it's Mexico and with that it's dirty and a bit dangerous and worrisome at times. So is Phoenix for that matter so I can get that feeling here 
I enjoyed the food and clean atmosphere at the MP and would drive there any day of the week and cannot wait to go back. If there were no MP I would never go back to Rocky Point! There is absolutley no comparision to the beaches on Sandy Beach to MP private beach. 
It all boils down to perception and that becomes reality and to us....it was apples and oranges.


----------



## nazclk

nemorn said:
			
		

> I joined the forum for friendly information. Can we keep the negative condesention to a minimum please



Couldn't tell by your post after alikai gave you all that great information


----------



## JEFF H

nemorn said:
			
		

> We stayed at the Marina Pinacate and it was terrible. Have you actually stayed at the MP?



That explains it,
Marina Pinacate is a old condo project located on the rocks befor Sandy Beach. You should have done research on the web befor booking.
Sonoran Sea and Spa are new luxuary resort condo properties on
Sandy Beach.  Sandy Beach is Sand not rocks as you seem to think.
My wife and I spent a week at the Mayan Palace Puerto Penasco last April on a exchange and much prefer the rentals at Sonoran Sea and Spa. 
If your happy with your purchase at Mayan Palace and enjoy the resort thats all thats important.
I just wanted others who read to know there are other options.


----------



## Parkplace

Nemorn:

In life there are MP owners and MP 'wanna be's'.  

You are now an owner in one of the best chain of resorts that I have ever been to, (and I have exchanged a fair bit)  in the price range that does not break the bank.

Use them every year for the rest of your life and ENJOY THEM FULLY!!  If you might have paid more than the next guy (who may be a tad smug) make sure you get your money's worth!  Thats what we're doing.  We too bought from the developer.

If you look at your 2 bedroom plus VF 2 bedroom like you have 4 weeks a year (lock-offs plus VF lock-offs) then you only paid $3500 per week for the 4 weeks.  When you put two years back to back - you have 2 months of beautiful vacation in a first class resort every second year.

Good for you!  You done good.


----------



## nemorn

I did do a lot of research on the internet and they LIE  The pictures of the place looked awesome and I did not book online so that I could actually talk to someone down there and tell them my expectations. I also paid top dollar and it was really pretty ridiculous for what I got. The Sandy Beach units were even more expensive so I can't imagine why you would pay that? It would cover my MF for the year and I would get to stay a week at the MP instead I stayed three day's and paid a pretty penny to a dump.
We are very happy with our purchase and appreciate all the support we have gotten on the list so far aside from a few smug comments.


----------



## JEFF H

nemorn said:
			
		

> The Sandy Beach units were even more expensive so I can't imagine why you would pay that? It would cover my MF for the year and I would get to stay a week at the MP instead I stayed three day's and paid a pretty penny to a dump.
> :




I normally Pay $700 for a full week rental in a 1-BR ocean-view unit at the Sonoran resorts.
If you book just the weekends or Holiday weekends the nightly rates will be higher.
Its really no different than the overpriced Timeshare rental rates available thru Mayan Palace and other resorts compared to the very discounted rates available for the same thing when rented thru other channels.

Im sorry if you feel my comments have been smug as that is not my intention at all.
I only pass on my experience as others on TUG also do to keep others from being taken advantage of by slick talking Timeshare sales sharks.
We only attempt to remove the Spin from developer sales and inform of the options available so others can make informed decisions.
Some will use the information they learn to act quickly and recind befor that option evaporates for ever.
The information found here on TUG can at times be a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## nemorn

Jeff I don't feel you were smug at all. It's no problem. I was referring to the earlier post that I had responded to with my angry face..that's all. When someone say's things like "we love people like you". I find that to me smug. Sharing information is fine. I really do appreciate it. You are right, it is a bitter pill to swallow I have to admit but again that's why we decided to take our lumps and go with it.


----------



## davilin88

Seems to me, the only real complaints about M.P. is that the sales staff are pushy as all get out, lie about all the money you can make renting put vf weeks and such, but I think that, like my wife and me, owners mostly love what we have, a wonderful place to vacation each year, and that's what counts. Count us as big M.P. fans . We just won't be attending anymore sales pitches :zzz: for upgrades and such.


----------



## nemorn

I agree about that. I know that the MP is pretty strict I guess about how many sales you have in a month etc..? It was not our experience that they were too pushy, but again we were ready to buy. I didnt like how long they kept us though...that was a little annoying with three kid's crying and ready to go to the beach. I told them so and they gave me about 10 coupons for free dinners and sunset cruises. 
  I said to the guy..."I feel like I am on a used car lot and you are trying to spin me? and what I don't get is that.....you got me?" I was ready to buy and then I almost walked out. So they did some fast working and got everything together. Not sure why that happened. I saw people come and go that day so I don't think they are as bad at the Puerto Penasco location as described in some of the other places? 
  I think some of that comes down to management as well. So do you think it's worth it to accept the upgrades in leau of the salespitch...or best to just skip it? I don't want to be in a sales office for six hours when I have no intention of upgrading that's for sure, but I really do want to stay in one of the grands


----------



## Linda74

I don't know about upgrading to a full kitchen but I do know that you do not have to take the tour if they offer an upgrade.  We told them we would not do the tour, had no interest in purchasing another timeshare and they upgraded us anyway.  I think it depends on occupancy rates....but if taking the tour would give you a larger unit, I would probably do the tour.


----------



## musictom

davilin88 said:
			
		

> We just won't be attending anymore sales pitches :zzz: for upgrades and such.



I, on the other hand, look forward to our annual owner's "informational meeting and tour".  

We're owners at the MP (bought from the developer -- b4 learning about TUG ) and I LOVE going through these meetings. When they start on the sales pitch, I simply bring up things like the $.01 MP auction on eBay, the fact that my TS doesn't draw SQUAT on RCI, the fact that their suggested rental sites are another SCAM, that our opinion is that the MP sales staff committed fraud, etc. 

I say this to the salesperson with a nice smile on my face, but make sure that my voice slowly builds to where at least several other tables can clearly hear my complaints. We have NO problems getting our upgrades, and getting escorted out well within the promised 90 minutes!:whoopie: 

BTW, we're leaving Friday for another two weeks. Count us as another family that LOVES the Mayan Palace, but has NO use for their sales staff. We simply decided to use the heck out of our timeshare, and enjoy everything the MP has to offer. We can't wait to get down there again. 

Tom


----------



## nemorn

Since I am so new can some of you who are experienced tell me about RCI and what you mean when you say that MP doesnt trade well? I called RCI when we first started all of this and they told me that MP was their "gold crown" (I know you guy's know all of this). So why is their any problem with trading Seems like beach front in Mexico would be a great trade for someone 
So would you please share some of your experiences so that I have some idea of what I am in for if we want to trade. My husband mentioned skiing and I would love to go to Europe. Right now we are happy with Mexico, but I am sure at some point we will want to see other things:zzz:


----------



## taffy19

I have no personal experience with Mayan Palace exchanges with RCI but I have read many times here and yonder that you will get an excellent exchange if you use SFX. This is another exchange company and they always ask MP owners to deposit weeks with them and they may give you an extra week too and you can ask personal questions here which will be answered quickly!


----------



## nemorn

Isn't SFX stateside only??


----------



## taffy19

No, have a look at their web site what they have.


----------



## J.M. from Toronto

Not to rain on anyone's parade as I also think Mayan Palace has some great facilities and is one of the few places on the Mayan Riviera that you don't have to go all-inclusive.  But I have to agree that lying is what M.P. salesmen resort to if they have a customer that is not interested in buying.  We already owned three timeshare weeks elsewhere when we went for a presentation.  We were happy with what we already owned and thought we could just trade into M.P. occasionally. We kept saying no and that's when the lies really started.  First, that someone had just upgraded and so they could offer us a much lower price as the units were resales.  This was only on the condition that we sign a waiver of our 5 day right to cancel.  Even though we couldn't use all the units as we don't get 7 weeks holidays each year, they said we could rent them through one of the agencies they recommended for $2200/week.  When we still said no our salesman's supervisor (a fellow Canadian named Sean) said that even though they don't ordinarily do rentals, as an incentive to buy M.P. would rent our four units out the first year and we would receive a cheque at the end of the year for the total.  Boy, were we ever gullible!!! It was several months later when we went on their website to book for the next year that we noticed that the weeks they said they were going to rent for us were still on our account.  When I phoned customer service to inquire, they said none of those promises were in the written contract and so they couldn't honor any of them.  when I asked to speak to our salesman or his supervisor to confirm these verbal promises, they said they no longer worked there.  That's when I realized WE HAD BEEN SCAMMED!  I began searching the web and found that I was not alone, there have been literally hundreds of people who are in the same boat. Other victims of timeshare fraud by the Mayan Palace are banding together and taking legal action.  More info can be found on http://www.mayanresorts.info/ or http://www.mayanpalace.info/.  It's unfortunate that a resort with so many good features has to stoop so low.


----------



## rubin

To sum it up:  
Buy Mayan at resale prices. Buy Mayan to enjoy the resorts, which are quite nice  
Do not buy Mayan for investment.  Do not buy Mayan for rental profit.  

This really should apply to all timeshares.  Except for a very select few resorts, timeshares will not appreciate in value, and rental prices may simply cover the maintenance costs.

Unfortunately, greater than 95% of those who attend time share presentations, have never heard of TUG.


----------



## davilin88

Absolutely right. Also ignore their recommended t.s. dealers. While we were getting dpwn to brass tacks on our purchase, the salesman placed a call to Vacations Only, i'm sure youve seen the ads on tv. Their representative told us we could get much more than we paid for our Tahoe t.s. We went with them to sell that unit, paid the upfront fee (big mistake) and now, 4 years later, can't even talk to anyone there. We have left messages that have never been answered and, needless to say, still own our t.s. in Tahoe.


----------



## Neesie

*I'm tempted to bring the print-out with!*



rubin said:


> To sum it up:
> Buy Mayan at resale prices. Buy Mayan to enjoy the resorts, which are quite nice
> Do not buy Mayan for investment.  Do not buy Mayan for rental profit.
> 
> This really should apply to all timeshares.  Except for a very select few resorts, timeshares will not appreciate in value, and rental prices may simply cover the maintenance costs.
> 
> Unfortunately, greater than 95% of those who attend time share presentations, have never heard of TUG.



Excellent point!

I will be going to the Grand Mayan/Mayan Riviera on Friday.  I do NOT intend to take the timeshare tour or buy any property.  I followed the link to www.mayanresort.info (provided by jmfromtoronto) and am tempted to print the "lies" that they tell people to sell their condos!  Basicially, I just want to have a good time but the sharks better stay out of my way!  That is, unless Musictom is with me!


----------



## davilin88

We just were at the M.P. Nuevo Vallarta last month and got a good laugh out of the warning on the checkin desk. It warned of people at the airport claiming to be M.P. reps offering free taxi rides for a deposit and promise to attend a sales tour, said it was a rip off (NO!) and promised to reemburse anyone who had fallen for it. We had'nt, but wondered if you have to attend the sales pitch to get reembursed .


----------



## happymum

*MP/GM Mayan Riviera*

We just returned from 2 weeks at the resorts. We were offered $100 and 10% off our 2 week bill if we did the tour. It was relatively low-pressure, although they had a hard time responding when they saw the prices we had paid for our existing timeshares, all purchased re-sale. When the manager realized that there wasnt a hope we were purchasing, he sneered "Why did you tour if you knew you wouldnt buy?" as he walked away. I would like to have had a chance to point out that they specifically invite by saying "we know you are not going to buy, but just take a look..." however he had stomped off before I had a chance.
I did bring up the really negative on-line reports and the bait and switch tactics. Also completed my comment card with criticism over their techniques. We enjoyed the properties, there is no need for high pressure sales.:annoyed:


----------



## John Cummings

We have stayed at the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya and the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta. The resorts, amenities and service was awesome. I rank them at the top of the list. We are not owners but exchange into them via SFX. My advice is if you don't like being harassed then don't attend their sales presentations. We never attend sales presentations at any t/s resort. We have never had any pressure at the Grand Mayan resorts to attend any sales presentation. If one opts to do so then be prepared to pay the price for it.


----------



## KimR

*Have Studio, Want 1BR*

I am very happy with my little hotel unit, but want a kitchenette.  It appears that my options are:

1) Upgrade through MP sales, who I really don't want to deal with 
2) Sell my studio for nothing and buy a 1BR
3) Keep my studio, buy a 1BR and try to rent the studio

Is this accurate?

If I keep my studio and buy a 1BR, can I book a 2BR?  If so, I assume I pay the maintenance fee on both, which is probably higher than the maintenance on a 2BR, right?

Thanks!
Kimberly


----------



## Neesie

I am very happy to report that everything went better than expected with our trade into the Grand Mayan (Riviera Maya).  There was no bait and switch, we received a very impressive 2 bedroom unit in the Grand Mayan.  We were offered the timeshare tour and politely declined (at check-in) and was not bothered again.  I seriously wish that Fairfield properties would take a hint from the Mayan Palace properties.  I used to try to sneak by the Fairfield concierge everytime I set foot on the property!

I do have to mention that the units were incredibly beautiful, clean and comfortable.  The pool was fabulous!  I read a review that said the pool was dirty, so again, I was a little apprehensive.  After the first trip to the pool, my mind was at ease.  I grew up with a swimming pool and have maintained my own for the past 13 years.  They are a lot of work.  If someone sees a blade of grass, etc. they should not be grossed out.  I would be mortified if I found out that people thought my pool was filthy because a leaf or two might be floating in it.  Hey, that's nature...it is different from filth.  We found it amazing that the pool had so many sections and a few different levels that it cascaded down.  My husband noted that they would be able to shut down different areas of the pool, if need be, for maintenance.  They did an awesome job.

There is construction for a new water park near the gift shop.  It was not noisy or distracting, unless you are like my husband who enjoys watching construction.  They certainly do things different in Mexico. 

I hope other posters will have a wonderful time at the Mayan Palace(s), whichever one you go to.  We were quite impressed with the resort and would LOVE to return.


----------



## Zib

Kimberly,  We bought our first Mayan studio at Puerto Vallarta when it was "Vidafel" and it was really cheap then.  Later we needed a bigger unit 
so we bought (Ouch! from the developer) a one bedroom so we could use it as a 2 bedroom if we wanted.  If we book as a 2 bed we only pay the 2 bed mt. fee (less than separate studio & one bed).  We now buy resale but will never regret the first weeks that we bought because we feel we have more than gotten our moneys worth in the wonderful vacations we've taken over the years.  Also here's what I usually do with my studio.  It works for now until/unless they rebuilt Sea Garden Mazatlan into a bigger Mayan Palace.  We book a studio week at Sea Gardens Mazatlan.  They only have 2 bedroom units there.  Then we give it to one of the smaller trading companies, Platinum Interchange, Trading Places, Donita's Dial an Exchange and we get a 2 bed exchange without paying an upgrade fee.  It works for us for the places we want to go.


----------



## cirkus

*Mayan Palace Riviera Maya-need more room*

I have a 2BG timeshare reserved thru SFX for Christmas week 2007 for my family of 5, but now my 3 adult children may want to bring friends. Mayan Palace has a max of 6 adults and 2 kids (under 12). I'm looking for a way to accomodate another 2 adults, either in Mayan Palace or in a nearby hotel. Any ideas?
Bill


----------



## John Cummings

davilin88 said:


> We just were at the M.P. Nuevo Vallarta last month and got a good laugh out of the warning on the checkin desk. It warned of people at the airport claiming to be M.P. reps offering free taxi rides for a deposit and promise to attend a sales tour, said it was a rip off (NO!) and promised to reemburse anyone who had fallen for it. We had'nt, but wondered if you have to attend the sales pitch to get reembursed .



We stayed at the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta for 2 consecutive weeks last April. I had communicated with Mayan Palace Resorts by e-mail regarding transportation from the airport to the resort. They informed me that a shuttle would pick us up at the airport and it was free. We waited for 45 minutes and then took a taxi. I reported it to the concierge at the Grand Mayan. He was very nice and refunded our taxi fare after I showed him the e-mail and receipt for the taxi fare.


----------



## Zib

Cirkus - When we were at Mayan Riviera a couple years ago they would sleep 8 in a two bedroom.  Two in each bedroom and then there were two couches in the living room that were like a trundle beds with the bottom part pulling out so each couch made two single beds and were made up as two singles each. Thus you could sleep 4 on the couches in the living room.  I believe it is this way in all the Mayan Palaces.  We've stayed at the one in Nuevo Vallarta and the one in Puerto Vallarta and they were the same.   You can call the resort and ask them.  800-292-9446


----------



## happymum

*Even more.*

Theres also another sofa in the master bedroom identical to the ones in the living room, so that would sleep another one. (I dont believe that it had a trundle underneath.)


----------



## pujasam

i'm getting an RCI exchange and seem to have a choice between mayan palace, the grand mayan, and sea garden in PV and NV.

Could someone please recommend which of these resort is the most luxurious .


----------



## John Cummings

pujasam said:


> i'm getting an RCI exchange and seem to have a choice between mayan palace, the grand mayan, and sea garden in PV and NV.
> 
> Could someone please recommend which of these resort is the most luxurious .



The most luxurious is the Grand Mayan followed by the Mayan Palace and then the Sea Garden. Not only are the Grand Mayan units more luxurious but also the resort amenities are much better. The Grand Mayan pools are much nicer and it also has the lazy river. At NV, the Grand Mayan, Mayan Palace and Sea Garden each have their own pools etc. Mayan Palace guests may not use the Grand Mayan facilities and Sea Garden Guests may not use either the Grand Mayan or the Mayan Palace pools etc. Grand Mayan guests may use the facilities of all 3.


----------



## riu girl

Cam anyone tell me:

1. The status of the waterpark and whether or not it will be available to Grand Mayan as well as Mayan in Riveria Maya?

2.Also very interested in hearing about childrens activites at the Mayan Palace Riveria Maya?

Thank you


----------



## John Cummings

riu girl said:


> Cam anyone tell me:
> 
> 1. The status of the waterpark and whether or not it will be available to Grand Mayan as well as Mayan in Riveria Maya?
> 
> 2.Also very interested in hearing about childrens activites at the Mayan Palace Riveria Maya?
> 
> Thank you



The general practice with the Mayan Palace resorts is that Grand Mayan guests may use all of the amenities at the resort. If there are any restrictions on the waterpark, I would expect that it would only be available for the use of the Grand Mayan guests, not the other way around.


----------



## riu girl

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Kola

riu girl said:


> Cam anyone tell me:
> 
> 1. The status of the waterpark and whether or not it will be available to Grand Mayan as well as Mayan in Riveria Maya?
> 
> 2.Also very interested in hearing about childrens activites at the Mayan Palace Riveria Maya?
> 
> Thank you



First question - discussed under "exclusive use of pools" a few days ago. The status - under construction. My prediction - Sept. 2007, other people said June. We shall see. 

Your second question - not knowing the age of your children its hard to say. The resort's magnificent cascading pool should keep all kids busy. There are other activities like water volleyball, beach volleyball, table tennis, arts and crafts for small kids, face painting, to name a few. Kids can go on a hike along the sandy beach, explore nature, etc. You can also take them to the nearby Playa del Carmen, take a ferry to Cozumel, or go on several interesting excursions. It depends on your imagination and ....pocketbook.

Kola


----------



## John Cummings

I strongly recommend the tour to the Xcaret eco-park. It is a must see and enjoyable for all ages.


----------



## riu girl

Thanks for all the info.  The children will be 8 and 11 at time of travel.  My husband and I have been to Mexico 5 times but this will be their first time.  We will be staying for 2-3 weeks, hopefully one week at the Mayan Palace Riveria Maya followed by the Riu Playacar resorts.

During our Mayan week, we plan on visiting C. Itza, Xcaret, Tulum and Playa del carmen. I am really looking for a non-AI resort that week since we will doing a lot of day trips .

Since we won't be staying at the Grand Mayan, I wonder if we could access the new waterpark area (for an extra fee)? We won't be visiting until 2008, so I will watch this board closely and find out about the waterpark later this year.

  It looks like a great resort. I can't wait to see the pool.  I have never seen one that large.  And what a great bonus that the pool is heated.

Thanks again for all the info.  This is a very informative thread.


----------



## blr666

If you visit the mayan palace/grand mayan website, they have the daily activity schedule link for both kids and adults.  I think it is posted under children's activity.


----------



## Monica

"Since we won't be staying at the Grand Mayan, I wonder if we could access the new waterpark area (for an extra fee)? We won't be visiting until 2008, so I will watch this board closely and find out about the waterpark later this year."

Yes, it's free for Grand Mayan, but not just for their guests.  They do charge a fee ($7-$10 USD/person/day...can't remember exactly from Acapulco).


----------



## riu girl

Thank you for the info.  I really hope that the maya  guests have access to the grand maya  water park.  We would not mind paying a fee of $7-$10 pp whatsoever.


----------



## lovemylabradoodle

*question???*

I know the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta has a kids club program.  Does Riviera maya or ACapulco have one as well????????????????

Has anyone used it?  The NV has a nice kids club building!


----------



## Parkplace

Hi All:

Moderator:  Can we retire this lengthy Mayan Palace thread and start a new one from scratch?

Mayan Palace could probably have a whole category of its own,.  Like some of the others, but in the meantime this has become an extremely weighted thread.  There will always be questions raised regarding the various Mayan Resorts - Grand Mayan, Mayan Palace - Sea Gardens.  I hope we will not have to drag all of the old material on and on and on.........

thank you


----------



## Monica

lovemylabradoodle said:


> I know the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta has a kids club program.  Does Riviera maya or ACapulco have one as well????????????????
> 
> Has anyone used it?  The NV has a nice kids club building!



The Acapulco location has a large kids program.  And it's divided into 2 groups; one for young children (as young as 4 or 2?) and another for older kids.  Both levels are very active.


----------



## davenlib

Is ther a charge for the kids club in Acapulco?  what types of things to they do?
My kids are 10 and 12. Is it a drop off so we can do other things or is it just kids activities unsupervised??


----------



## Karen G

Parkplace said:


> Moderator:  Can we retire this lengthy Mayan Palace thread and start a new one from scratch?


That's fine with me. There's actually a link to this long thread in the sticky post section at the top of the Mexico forum page.  You just have to scroll down through the posts until you come to the one about Mayan Palace.  You can always find it through that link.

I'll go ahead and lock this thread and whoever wants to start a new one can go ahead and do so.  When the new thread gets longer I'll put a link to it in the aforementioned sticky post.


----------

